

Study finds nine car models with zero driver fatalities - mbrubeck
https://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/death-proof-cars--study-finds-nine-models-with-zero-driver-fatalities-190624666.html

======
mbrubeck
The IIHS site has a longer article:

[http://www.iihs.org/iihs/sr/statusreport/article/50/1/1](http://www.iihs.org/iihs/sr/statusreport/article/50/1/1)

and raw data:

[http://www.iihs.org/iihs/topics/driver-death-
rates](http://www.iihs.org/iihs/topics/driver-death-rates)

